# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Started Topical Finasteride

## purpleflower

I have started Topical Finasteride 1mg a day it is mixed with Minoxidil and it is off label.  I will report back in a few weeks as results occur.  My derm prescribed the Finasteride.  its been a week and no side effects.  I read using topical has little to no side effects.

----------


## jdlondon

Let us know how it goes!
And please share photos if you can  :Smile: 

Good luck!

----------

